# Tap or bottled water?



## pillum (Jan 12, 2015)

We've been here in Gandia for a couple of months now, and predominantly using bottled water because everybody else seems to (stupid I know). I'm guessing the tap water is OK to drink in the Valencian region, anyone confirm?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pillum said:


> We've been here in Gandia for a couple of months now, and predominantly using bottled water because everybody else seems to (stupid I know). I'm guessing the tap water is OK to drink in the Valencian region, anyone confirm?


probably & usually

I say usually because a few towns in my area - a bit south of you - couldn't drink the tap water for a few weeks this summer due to water shortages

just ask the neighbours if it's safe!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We are further south again but our water isn't great, I expect it is perfectly safe to drink and bathe in but it tastes awful.
It's a mixture of highly chlorinated water and very hard water.
The first thing we did when we moved was to buy a Brita jug and problem solved. We do plan on installing a softening unit and proper filter system when we can.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

tap water is perfectly safe to drink,,, I came from a region in Lancashire where the water was 'soft', it took me a couple of months of having a gyppy tummy to get used to the 'hard' water of spain (its all to do with the Ph levels etc) but you will get used to it, just put bottles of tap water in the fridge for that nice cool glass of water, i always have a couple of bottles of water at hand for guests (it keeps them happy).


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It depends how you define OK to drink. Will it kil you - unlikely. Will it leave a nasty taste in your mouth or give you an upset stomach (as mentioned) -it depends what you are used to.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> It depends how you define OK to drink. Will it kil you - unlikely. Will it leave a nasty taste in your mouth or give you an upset stomach (as mentioned) -it depends what you are used to.


... and down to where you are.

Here (inland from Gandia), the water is wonderful.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For us the water is so packed with calcium it is not advisable to drink it. Many of the local Spanish here have gall stones in their 50s because of the poor quality of the water - well, according to the doctor we asked. We cook with our tap water and wash with it but never drink it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a softener and an osmotic filter system for drinking water. The straight water is very hard and we used to have to remove the aerators every couple of weeks and unload the lumps of calcium. Now we don't even have to descale the kettle or the shower heads.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't drink water from plastic bottles because of the disastrous effect on the environment. I have two reusable glass bottles which I fill with tap water and keep in the fridge. When it's chilled it tastes fine. It's perfectly safe.

What's the Problem with Plastic Bottles? | One Green Planet


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our drinking water is provided free of charge, we just have to collect it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Our drinking water is provided free of charge, we just have to collect it.


It's a good job we don't depend on rainwater, we would have died of thirst, ages ago.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Our drinking water is provided free of charge, we just have to collect it.


I should have said, the Cabildo provide our drinking water free of charge.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Something else regarding the hard water is that if it is very hard and there is no softening unit then it really can cause havoc to your plumbing and if you use it to top up your pool you will get a build up in the pool and filter system.
We are currently experiencing the joys of this after 15 years of prior build up from the former owners.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I got one of these a few years back when I still had a camper van.

You pump them up to create pressure then open the tap and you have clean virus/bacteria free water, also removes the likes of chlorine.

LIFESAVER Jerrycan - 10,000 | 20,000 Litre Portable Water Filter

Not cheap but just about the best portable filter on the market.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

hibiscus123 said:


> tap water is perfectly safe to drink,,, I came from a region in Lancashire where the water was 'soft', it took me a couple of months of having a gyppy tummy to get used to the 'hard' water of spain (its all to do with the Ph levels etc) but you will get used to it, just put bottles of tap water in the fridge for that nice cool glass of water, i always have a couple of bottles of water at hand for guests (it keeps them happy).


Less generalisations, please! It may be hard where you are, but not everywhere in Spain, as Snikpoh mentioned.

I have lovely water here in the north of Madrid province. It is soft water, so I have no scale in the kettle, nor pool, and there is no smell of chlorine. It is delicious in every way.

Twenty minutes down the hill and if I ask for a glass of _tapo_ in Corte, I can smell the chlorine before it gets to the table.

It very much depends on location. However, I think the standard of water _safety_ is highly controlled in Spain, as it is in most of Europe. I would be very surprised if upset tummies were actually caused by the water, more likely to be food.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I would be very surprised if upset tummies were actually caused by the water, more likely to be food.


My first in-laws lived in Lincolnshire which has very hard water and visiting them would give me the trots for a couple of days.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> My first in-laws lived in Lincolnshire which has very hard water and visiting them would give me the trots for a couple of days.


It could have been your mother-in-law's cooking.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A recent thread on the same subject
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/777441-bottled-water.html


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey who would of guessed it, they are poisoning us all in this part of Spain at least.
All of my above comments have been rendered useless.

Makes you wonder why we even bother paying for this crap. Quite unhappy about this.

Guide to the Areas in Spain with the Best and Worst Drinking Water | Spanish News in English - On The Pulse of Spain

Bottled water from now on.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a Spanish friend who's Masters is in environmental science and one of her first jobs was working in a water treatment plant. The inspectors would give notice when they would be arriving to carry out tests and surprise, surprise when they did arrive the company had already taken samples for testing - to save them the trouble of doing so. Again unsurprisingly the samples usually tested OK. After the inspectors had left the company went back to it's old practices and falsifying the records until the next time. She stuck it for three months and then had to leave. She is still indignant about the injustice some three years later (and they are still falsifying the results).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Hey who would of guessed it, they are poisoning us all in this part of Spain at least.
> All of my above comments have been rendered useless.
> 
> Makes you wonder why we even bother paying for this crap. Quite unhappy about this.
> ...


The very first sentence of this article is nonsense - we DON'T need to drink two litres of water a day to stay healthy. 



> There's nothing wrong with liking water, but there is no scientific proof stating that you need to drink anywhere near eight glasses a day. One doctor who has made this his research focus, Dr. Heinz Valtin, searched through many electronic databases and also consulted with nutritionists and colleagues who specialize in water balance in the body. In all of his research, and in all of the research we conducted to double-check his work, no scientific evidence could be found to suggest that you need to drink eight glasses of water a day. In fact, scientific studies suggest that you already get enough liquid from what you're drinking and eating on a daily basis. We are not all walking around in a state of dehydration.


Eight Glasses of Water Per Day? : snopes.com

I rarely drink water by itself, though in summer I keep a jug of tap water in the fridge. I'd never buy bottled water routinely, because of the environmental impact of all that plastic! I'd rather have a piece of fruit or a cup of tea.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I do drink water, mainly because I prefer it to juice or fizzy drinks, but I think I'll just carry on boiling our tap water then filling up a jug once it's cooled down (I boil it just in case although it tastes OK from the tap and I've no reason to believe it's unsafe). 

I don't like all the plastic waste from water containers either, nor do I like lugging them back from the shop!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think if the most alarming thing about that article is the 8 cups of water myth then your water must be alright then.

And I would certainly prefer to drink bottled water as opposed to water that is not fit for human consumption even after boiling it. I know I will be from now until we can get an appropriate water filter unit.
Don't suppose the government or water companies would subsidise such a thing.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would like to see the source of that - I'm surprised it's not linked (unless it is and I've missed it). 

With all due respect to 'Julie Day', it is very easy to 'interpret' in articles like that...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Really, this consumption of bottled water is a pretty recent phenomenon. Up to about 30 years ago, maybe less, nobody carried a bottle of water about with them almost all the time as many of us (me included) now do, or kept bottled water in their houses. I don't think I ever saw either of my parents drink a glass of water, and nor does my aunt and she's now 92. It can't have made much difference to people's health as they weren't dying from dehydration, and the water probably had more impurities than it does now.

The companies producing the stuff must be laughing all the way to the bank. Maybe it's all in the interests of economic growth rather than our health, convincing us we should be buying water in vast quantities rather than just drinking what comes out of the tap.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

To be fair for the Alicante section at least they quoted the source as from the Hispagua website.

It's nothing new really. Spain has repeatedly been warned by the EU about Alicantes water supply.
European Commission - PRESS RELEASES - Press release - Environment: Commission asks Spain to improve drinking water in Alicante

Also from 10 years ago in the area on our side of town.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetdocs/2009_2014/documents/peti/cm/862/862666/862666en.pdf

I do know they are upgrading something to do with the water supply in some areas but not here yet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I would like to see the source of that - I'm surprised it's not linked (unless it is and I've missed it).
> 
> With all due respect to 'Julie Day', it is very easy to 'interpret' in articles like that...


I think this must be the report. It was carried out a year ago and basically says that Spanish tap water is perfectly safe to drink, but they need to change people's perception of the quality.

As I think I mentioned before, if there is any health risk from drinking water, due to some infrastructure damage for example, the local authorities turn it off immediately. This happened in a district Cadiz last Christmas when people had to drink bottled water for a fortnight.

Agua del grifo: podemos estar tranquilos - OCU


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Hey who would of guessed it, they are poisoning us all in this part of Spain at least.
> All of my above comments have been rendered useless.
> 
> Makes you wonder why we even bother paying for this crap. Quite unhappy about this.
> ...


That link is absolutely useless unless you happen to live in one of the, about a dozen, places mentioned which, at best, covers maybe 1-2% of the population. Where we live the water is spring water from the local mountains, its only real fault is it is very hard. We have a water softener and an osmotic filter system to improve the taste. I don't usually drink water since I find that compared to where I was born (spring water) all tap water tastes foul, but that is common to most people - the water they were brought up on is their preferred water.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That link is absolutely useless unless you happen to live in one of the, about a dozen, places mentioned which, at best, covers maybe 1-2% of the population. Where we live the water is spring water from the local mountains, its only real fault is it is very hard. We have a water softener and an osmotic filter system to improve the taste. I don't usually drink water since I find that compared to where I was born (spring water) all tap water tastes foul, but that is common to most people - the water they were brought up on is their preferred water.


Alicante - do they mean the city or the entire province? 

It can't be the entire province, because there are so many different water companies & treatment plants, they can't all have the same test results!

Presumably it's the same with the other areas mentioned


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

In Valencia city the tap water is infamous for it's metallic taste. It's perfectly safe to drink though - though maybe not in huge quantities - to prevent kidney stones! It's really, really high in limescale. We just use the Brita style filters for tea/squash/drinking and it's fine and clean the shower screen nearly every day. When I went on holiday to the north of Spain this summer the tap water was really nice.

While I obviously buy small bottles of water if i'm out and about or on holiday etc - I do so for convenience only and begrudgingly so. I don't believe anyone should have to pay to drink safe drinking water and think we all should buck the trend of always buying bottled - as well as thinking of the environment. 

The only ones that win are the Nestlés of the world who'd like water to be completely privatised world over.....


----------



## jonoiv (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm in Barcelona and we see many people fill up bottles at the local drinking water fountain. Not sure if it's better than the tap water, but the locals seem to use it.

We got a britta filter too, and the film on the tea / coffee has gone, but unfortunately each filter only lasts about 1 week before the chemical film returns.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jonoiv said:


> I'm in Barcelona and we see many people fill up bottles at the local drinking water fountain. Not sure if it's better than the tap water, but the locals seem to use it.
> 
> .


People around here do that, plus fill up buckets and large containers, because water use is metered therefore it's a way for them to save money - nothing to do with the quality of the water!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> People around here do that, plus fill up buckets and large containers, because water use is metered therefore it's a way for them to save money - nothing to do with the quality of the water!


For many in the villages, the fuente was how they used to get their water before it was piped and purified to come out of a tap in the kitchen. Many still do that here if they are going to be working out in the olivares or on a building where there may not be any readily available water to drink.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's an excellent money saving idea I must try.

I too am going to fill bottles, buckets, jars and containers from my tap. Then use that for drinking so it will cut down on my water bill

Oh, wait I haven't really thought this through.....


----------



## jonoiv (Dec 16, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> People around here do that, plus fill up buckets and large containers, because water use is metered therefore it's a way for them to save money - nothing to do with the quality of the water!


So there's no difference to my tap water!  Here's me thinking it must be state funded super purified, fountain of youth and knowledge. 

Bubble burst


----------



## jonoiv (Dec 16, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's an excellent money saving idea I must try.
> 
> I too am going to fill bottles, buckets, jars and containers from my tap. Then use that for drinking so it will cut down on my water bill
> 
> Oh, wait I haven't really thought this through.....


I once read somewhere, or maybe it was on Discovery Max / Bear Grills channel, that keeping water in clear plastic bottles in direct sunlight for 1 hour will kill all bacteria, viruses and parasites using the UV light from the sun.

So if you have the time to carry 2x5 liters of water back to your home and leave it to get a suntan for an hour, you can save 0.01 euros per trip. Assuming you live within 50 meters of the fountain, have unlimited bottles, window space, storage space and time, you could save at least 5 euros a month.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am sooooo there. Thanks


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

samthemainman said:


> In Valencia city the tap water is infamous for it's metallic taste. It's perfectly safe to drink though - though maybe not in huge quantities - to prevent kidney stones! It's really, really high in limescale. We just use the Brita style filters for tea/squash/drinking and it's fine and clean the shower screen nearly every day. When I went on holiday to the north of Spain this summer the tap water was really nice.
> 
> While I obviously buy small bottles of water if i'm out and about or on holiday etc - I do so for convenience only and begrudgingly so. I don't believe anyone should have to pay to drink safe drinking water and think we all should buck the trend of always buying bottled - as well as thinking of the environment.
> 
> The only ones that win are the Nestlés of the world who'd like water to be completely privatised world over.....


I think the water in Valencia is vile. It tastes like saltwater to me and I wouldn't even think about drinking it. I hate paying for water as well, but it's simply unavoidable where I live. Everyone I've had come to stay has commented on how disgusting the water tastes and some weren't even happy to brush their teeth with it.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

"keeping water in clear plastic bottles in direct sunlight for 1 hour will kill all bacteria, viruses and parasites using the UV light from the sun"
It would appear the opposite is true
7 Reasons To Never Drink Bottled Water Again - mindbodygreen.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jonoiv said:


> So there's no difference to my tap water!  Here's me thinking it must be state funded super purified, fountain of youth and knowledge.
> 
> Bubble burst


It _*is*_ different to the tap water. It's not filtered or cleaned or whatever and you don't have to pay for it


----------



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

stefig said:


> I think the water in Valencia is vile. It tastes like saltwater to me and I wouldn't even think about drinking it. I hate paying for water as well, but it's simply unavoidable where I live. Everyone I've had come to stay has commented on how disgusting the water tastes and some weren't even happy to brush their teeth with it.


Most likely the water you get is desalinated sea water. There are some places on the coast that get the water this way due to water shortage.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This came out our tap last night.

Not as bad now but still no good for anything frankly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> This came out our tap last night.
> 
> Not as bad now but still no good for anything frankly.


That's disgusting!

Any idea why?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I couldn't say for sure and there has been no announcement from the Town Hall which they sometimes do to say don't drink the water.

The water is much clearer today but I brought a ppm tester and it is still at 995 ppm which is considered unsafe. Not sure what it normally runs at but I would never drink it unfiltered before anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I couldn't say for sure and there has been no announcement from the Town Hall which they sometimes do to say don't drink the water.
> 
> The water is much clearer today but I brought a ppm tester and it is still at 995 ppm which is considered unsafe. Not sure what it normally runs at but I would never drink it unfiltered before anyway.


Try getting in touch with them? You could send them the photo
Aguas de Valencia S.A.
Ask the neighbours if their water's ok


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We used the tap water for the first few months and found we had bowel issues , going frequently and loose (least offensive way I could describe it , could have been worse I was a registered nurse lol ! ) , anyway we started on bottled water and in a week were back to normal. I guess it depends where you are but meanwhile we will stick to bottled until we get sorted with a filtered alternative.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> We used the tap water for the first few months and found we had bowel issues , going frequently and loose (least offensive way I could describe it , could have been worse I was a registered nurse lol ! ) , anyway we started on bottled water and in a week were back to normal. I guess it depends where you are but meanwhile we will stick to bottled until we get sorted with a filtered alternative.


I know that the water here in Jávea is perfectly safe, & I've drunk the tap water ever since we moved here. It even tastes good!

However, since moving into this building a bit over a year ago, I've stopped drinking it at home - it just doesn't taste right. I can only think that it has something to do with the plumbing in the building.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Try getting in touch with them? You could send them the photo
> Aguas de Valencia S.A.
> Ask the neighbours if their water's ok


Had the water continued to look like that today I would of been on to them, so far it is clearing up but I don't know what is normal so I will keep monitoring it. If it happens again a post will be going up on their facebook page to alert them or via their app.
Hopefully that was just an isolated incident.

I have long suspected the water here is no good anyway, plants don't even seem to like it yet strangely the ones I water from the Brita jug have no problems but I'm going to get some testing kits to confirm that I'm just being paranoid.

Anyway bottled water for now until we get a softener and RO unit installed.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Had the water continued to look like that today I would of been on to them, so far it is clearing up but I don't know what is normal so I will keep monitoring it. If it happens again a post will be going up on their facebook page to alert them or via their app.
> Hopefully that was just an isolated incident.
> 
> I have long suspected the water here is no good anyway, plants don't even seem to like it yet strangely the ones I water from the Brita jug have no problems but I'm going to get some testing kits to confirm that I'm just being paranoid.
> ...


I fully understand. I was brought up on water that we hand-pumped up from a well that was continuously fed by a spring and extremely hard. Therefore any other water from a tap tastes like chicken soup - fowl. Arrival in Spain, meant we encountered the worst chicken soup ever. We had a water softener installed and a filter that takes away most of the unpleasant taste such that, if it is well chilled, it is 'sort of' palatable. This is the first time I have drunk water (as water) since 1960 when the top of the well caved in.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Pazcat said:


> This came out our tap last night.
> 
> Not as bad now but still no good for anything frankly.


Wow this is terrible!

I do admit our water sometimes looks like this but we don't drink the tap water as we prefer to buy bottled water instead.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

maureen47 said:


> We used the tap water for the first few months and found we had bowel issues , going frequently and loose (least offensive way I could describe it , could have been worse I was a registered nurse lol ! ) , anyway we started on bottled water and in a week were back to normal. I guess it depends where you are but meanwhile we will stick to bottled until we get sorted with a filtered alternative.


Same here, I cannot drink the local water as I will be visiting the toilet too often! We have to buy bottled water instead which is quite expensive compared to tap water! 60 cents for 5 litres compared to approx 2.60 euros per cubic meter! (1000 litres)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you get potassium chloride softening units here?
I have only ever seen the sodium ones but would prefer the other, does anyone know please?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *maureen47*
> We used the tap water for the first few months and found we had bowel issues , going frequently and loose (least offensive way I could describe it , could have been worse I was a registered nurse lol ! ) , anyway we started on bottled water and in a week were back to normal. I guess it depends where you are but meanwhile we will stick to bottled until we get sorted with a filtered alternative.





pablo1 said:


> Same here, I cannot drink the local water as I will be visiting the toilet too often! We have to buy bottled water instead which is quite expensive compared to tap water! 60 cents for 5 litres compared to approx 2.60 euros per cubic meter! (1000 litres)



Try introducing it into your diet bit by bit. For drinking mix 1 quarter tap with 3 quarters bottled for example in jugs. Do you use tap water for cooking? You should be able to, after all it is boiled.
I would hate to be dependant on bottled water. It's so heavy, awkward and expensive. And all that packaging could be avoided.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Here in Toledo the water is safe and tastes good. Way better than in Buenos Aires, there whe had to filter it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Here in Toledo the water is safe and tastes good. Way better than in Buenos Aires, there whe had to filter it.


Glad to see you're settling in!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Glad to see you're settling in!


Thanks   We are loooving Spain .

Now we have to figure out a way to make FRIENDS , we have 0 lol..  working from home it's awesome but has its downsides hwell:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Try introducing it into your diet bit by bit. For drinking mix 1 quarter tap with 3 quarters bottled for example in jugs. Do you use tap water for cooking? You should be able to, after all it is boiled.
> I would hate to be dependant on bottled water. It's so heavy, awkward and expensive. And all that packaging could be avoided.


Thanks , I use the water for cooking and that seems to be ok , might try that for drinking but really dont want to go back to where we were , could balance the cost against loo roll useage lol !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Thanks   We are loooving Spain .
> 
> Now we have to figure out a way to make FRIENDS , we have 0 lol..  working from home it's awesome but has its downsides hwell:


Friends will come, but look how long it took you to make good friends in the UK...
We normally forge close relationships over long periods of time, so take it easy and see what happens. 
Save​


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Friends will come, but look how long it took you to make good friends in the UK...
> We normally forge close relationships over long periods of time, so take it easy and see what happens.
> Save​


I hope so  We do have family and lots of visits, we also travel a lot  so we are not rly lonely.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Thanks   We are loooving Spain .
> 
> Now we have to figure out a way to make FRIENDS , we have 0 lol..  working from home it's awesome but has its downsides hwell:


We made some friends when we first arrived by doing language intercambios with people learning English. Why not put up a notice in a language school or something? You can pick and choose till you find someone you get on with.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We made some friends when we first arrived by doing language intercambios with people learning English. Why not put up a notice in a language school or something? You can pick and choose till you find someone you get on with.


That's a great idea. I'll do some research  Thx!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Maureen47 said:


> Thanks , I use the water for cooking and that seems to be ok , might try that for drinking but really dont want to go back to where we were , could balance the cost against loo roll useage lol !


If your tap water is genuinely making you unwell, perhaps you should tell the Ayuntamiento. After all, you're paying for it to be purified and it should be safe to drink.

Sometimes our bodies take a while to adapt to different levels of minerals in tap water, so PW's idea of introducing it gradually makes good sense.


----------

